# 2" Stinger tail shad



## jigtwins (Sep 18, 2006)

Here's some baits that I made. Thought I would share with you all. "2 long similar to the bobby garland baits.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Very nice! I've used that style before and they work great...


----------

